# NBTX Green Cove



## NBTXLawnGuy (9 mo ago)

Moved in to this New Build home in December of 2021. Sod was laid just before Thanksgiving here in the New Braunfels TX area. The lawn is bumpy and rough. Just in general poor job of leveling and laying the sod. I bought 3 yards of top dressing soil mix as the yard needed both some better soil and to fill some holes and cracks. I'm focusing on the area that is most visible from the Cul-da-sac and will work my around the house as I go. In total it's near 12,000 sqft of grass.


----------



## NBTXLawnGuy (9 mo ago)

Adding photos:


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

@NBTXLawnGuy Hope you got some of that rain the other day!


----------



## NBTXLawnGuy (9 mo ago)

Dono1183 said:


> @NBTXLawnGuy Hope you got some of that rain the other day!


I actually got the very last of soil down right before the rain came in. Thank goodness or the drive would have been a mess


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

NBTXLawnGuy said:


> Dono1183 said:
> 
> 
> > @NBTXLawnGuy Hope you got some of that rain the other day!
> ...


Nice!


----------



## NBTXLawnGuy (9 mo ago)

Went ahead and mowed to help work in the soil a little more and then over seeded some Bermuda. I'll probably end up buying some play sand and spot leveling throughout the grow season. No more large projects until next year once I can tell how effective this years work was


----------



## NBTXLawnGuy (9 mo ago)

Did some work on the front tree removed the crappy Mulch and widened the circle to make it symmetrical as well as make all the support posts in the dirt rather then the yard for easier mowing and less weedeating. Also went ahead and fertilized the yard with Yard Masters Beginner fertilizer 12-12-12. Should be a good base and I'll look into what will be best to put in next. New seed seems to be starting to sprout up some and the lawn is looking good overall needs to grow in more in places but I'm happy with the progress. Not mowing until next weekend at the earliest


----------



## NBTXLawnGuy (9 mo ago)

Lawn is still moving along slowly. Can't decide if I need to treat for fungus. Probably so seems the sod builder used was of low quality.


----------

